

Can you learn to code and build an app in a month? Here’s what I made. - davidkmckinney
http://davidmckinney.com/blog/2014/2/20/learning-to-code

======
rnovak
You're selling basically a bunch of static quotes for 1.99? Wow. Not to be
flame-bait, but man, that takes some guts.

------
kevrone
Congrats. I think it's pretty impressive what you've accomplished.

------
notastartup
Absolutely you can, and you will do it again and again with different
technology stacks and different languages.

